# He's one angry baby



## MylnArchie (Dec 5, 2018)

Hi,

I rescued a young pigeon, something like 3 weeks ago ? He must have been something like 1 months and a half to 2 months, since he still had yellow fuzz.
I don't know if i should release him one day or if he's too imprinted. He'll sometimes sit on my shoulder, but he runs away from me and attack me when i try to pet him or just pick him up. He always was afraid of me, which yeeh i understand, but he just won't stop attacking me when i approach him....He started doing it like...1 week ago ? It's pretty recent. And i'm afraid that if i can't release him, we'll never be ""friend"" and it will always be angsty for both of us.... 

I'm just really stress about him never being happy...

thanks guys !


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If he still had his yellow fuzz, then he probably wasn't over 3 weeks old when you got him. 
How did you come to find him. They are always happy with other pigeons, but when raised by humans, they may not be able to adjust to living in the wild. Is he healthy now? Do you let him fly inside? Don't bring him outside or he may take off on you and not be ready or able to live on his own. Can you post a picture of him?


----------

